# Been A While For Vintage Incoming,,,,,,,,,,,,But....



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

I will post only the fleabay versions. He sent me his original pics and for sure this piece is NOS has not been worn nor sitting in sunlight. Its been hiding. I think he is shipping it FedEx, I want my hands on it lol. Overpaid for it but pretty rare to see these on fleabay, maybe a little more common floating round between collectors. It hit just over 1200 but honestly if you keep it unworn and like this its worth it

ppffft and u thought I forget about watches

I will take images when it arrives, enjoy the originals for now.........


----------



## tixntox (Jul 17, 2009)

AH! Crotons. Perfect for dropping in the soup! :hypocrite:

Lovely watch James. I'm going green again!

Mike


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Very very nice....

I agree that nos watches are worth paying a decent premium for... There just arnt many left out there...


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

I'll give you $110 for it, that's 10% right off the bat. 

BTW... were you not down this road a year or two ago? Wasn't it green?

Later,

William


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

Oh what a memory! Yes it was but not the case style I like. These I like and in Nivada, LeJour too and in the Heuer style cases.

These are a good size case and wear large. Well worth the bucks I think.

It was funny, fleabay, always makes me wonder. You have almost 500 people watching it. I think my old bid was $600 & something. Watched it hit I think about $980 for a couple days. In the last seconds I punched through my bid for $1433 pushed it just over the $1200, so someone thought they were going to get it for $1200, someone a pro lol with 670 feedback and me with my lil feedback. Nope you want it you don't play silly bugger. ha

I had to wait 12 days to get this and I knew regardless I would. The first time he had it listed I think it was stated it was a Valjoux 92. I told him no not with those hands and year. So he took it to his watchmaker and yes its a 7733. He then closed the first auction in the last day and relisted. I did offer him a grand for it privately, was not far off

.....


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

hmm we will see if FedEx next day by noon actually means tomorrow by noon


----------



## Watch-nut (Oct 31, 2009)

Lovely looking watch, looks like it is in excellnt condtion - good catch


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

Its here. Yes its brand new too. I have polywatch'd the crystal to freshen it easier than cleaning years of sitting off. The tropics strap seems pretty delicate taking that off. Its quite a feeling like a time capsule. Will get pics but not today


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

An excellent find, well done, I like it


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

the thing on the top of the box is just a pad, I did not ask looked like a holder or something. so I believe its to set the watch on I am not sure. I am glad the croton sticker on the back popped off OK good to save that. the sticky stuff I removed


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

OK. Was out picking up female maybe get pics lmao

But for now a few while I was waiting, kind of too contrasty


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)




----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

OK going back to my love of the case style. Had these up at one point over the years and pulled them for various reasons usually sanity, back and forth. The older ones like the Croton and Nivada had drilled lugs but same case, the LeJour was no drilled lugs a bit newer. The early Croton had a wider bezel but same case structure


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

The LeJour I had the lume done. The white dialed Nivada was still orig lume


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

I really like that James :yes:


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

thanks

A couple bit better pics


----------

